# The Revised Marvel Universe (M&M2)



## DistractingFlare (Sep 7, 2010)

The Revised Marvel Universe
Chapter 1: Avengers Assemble!

Recruitment is closed.

---
_The six of you stand together on the street amidst a towering cityscape. The wind lashes past you, whipping your cape into the air. Lightning smashes across the afternoon sky as rain begins to fall.

Your pasts are twisted, as are the paths you must take. This world is beset by an evil greater than any one of you, but you are a team - a unification of the spirit. Is it heroism? Is it vengeance? Is it the desire - the obsession - with that imbalanced and ambiguous idea of justice?

No matter. You are here, and standing in front of you are five-thousand villains. Some control electricity.  Some bend the will of others. Some can rewrite time or punch harder than a train can crash.

"At least it's not six-thousand," you think. "We might not have been able to take six-thousand."_
---

IC Thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/293910-rmu-avengers-assemble.html#post5318536

RG: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/293911-rmu-dossier.html#post5318539

[sblock=Intro] Hey folks, I'm looking to GM a Mutants & Masterminds 2e game. It'll be heavily focused on cinematic combat, character interaction, and world exploration. This will be my first M&M game, so I'm still working to have a more thorough knowledge of the rules. Bear with me, and we can have a fun game.[/sblock]

[sblock=Setting & Premise]The setting is a revised Marvel Universe. Similarly to what the Ultimate Universe was, we'll be creating alternate versions of the characters you'd normally find in a Marvel comic. Sample ideas can be found under "Notes on Characters," below.

The premise is that the PCs have formed a super-team to combat a string of attacks by a sinister cabal of villains all over the world.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Posting Schedule]I'll be expecting you to post every 2-3 days. If you can't keep up with that consistently, please do not apply. Of course, real life takes priority. If you run into a RL problem, we'll figure out another schedule for you.[/sblock]

[sblock=Application Guidelines and House Rules]Characters will begin at PL 10 (150 PP). Please submit a complete character sheet along with a 3 paragraph background. Your character should be wholly or partly related to an existing Marvel character.

Please limit yourself to options from the Core rulebook and Ultimate Power. Other options will be handled on a case-by-case basis.

I'm looking for 6 players.[/sblock]

[sblock=Sample Background Ideas]Note: these are just ideas, but inversions of existing identities are a great starting point. Basically, be creative and have fun with it.

---
Victor Von Doom was a brilliant scientist. At Empire State University, his roommate, Reed Richards, jealous of Von Doom's incredible mental faculties, sabotaged his experiment, causing a chemical explosion. The explosion caused massive facial scarring and almost utterly destroyed Victor.

He pursued Richards, who managed to escape to a launchpad for a prototype space shuttle. As Richards attempted to hijack the shuttle, Doom realized that the explosion had caused a mutation in his DNA, resulting in the ability to control the forces of entropy around him.

Von Doom used his new ability to stop Richards from escaping in the shuttle, but had to be rushed to the hospital as he succumbed to his wounds. He was fitted with a suit of power armor to keep his body from giving out. After his recovery, Von Doom returned to his homeland of Latveria, where he used his scientific prowess to revolutionize the means of food production in his country, thereby earning him their eternal adulation.

Doom was elected President of Latveria shortly thereafter, and he currently serves as both President _and_ the entirety of the country's military.

The people have a name for Von Doom in their language which translates roughly to "Mr. Fantastic."
---

---
It was a windy day - the blanket was spread over the grass, and the four of them sat on it, passing plates of fruit and sandwiches back and forth. The Castle family had never had a picnic before. Frank had just returned from his tour of duty - honorably discharged from the Marine Corps. Fate snuck up quietly on the young family.

The gunmen opened fire indiscriminately, and a hail of bullets fell on the picnickers. People screamed. People died. The gunmen fled. The hit had been placed by someone - someone who wanted Frank dead - someone who got what they wanted.

Cassie cried over her father's body - Frank's body was punched full of holes, and the girl cried without speaking until the police arrived. 12 year old Cassandra Castle, daughter of Frank Castle, stood alone in her family's home.  She went to her father's closet and dug out his service revolver, turning over the name the policeman had mentioned - someone who they said was The Kingpin of Hell's Kitchen.

She went to her brother's bedroom - empty still, except for the smell of pained memory - and picked his Halloween mask from the floor. A skull with slitted eyes - a fearsome, ghoulish visage. The mask weighed heavily in her hand.

The Kingpin of Hell's Kitchen - they'd called him Murdock.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Our Heroes]
Slot 1: The Mandarin (Voda Vosa)
Slot 2: Delta Sentinel (Relique du Madde)
Slot 3: Avatar (Franklin Richards)
Slot 4: Power Pak (jkason)
Slot 5: Val Von Doom (Shayuri)
Slot 6: Gambit (Velmont)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Most Recent Edit]Closed recruitment.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 7, 2010)

First!

... guess I need a character concept now.



I'm thinking a new take on DAZZLER.  Something where she's a bit more powerful but only has partial control over her powers.  She might gain a few new ones.  I'll see what I can come up with.

New concept

Franklin Richards becomes a herald of Galactus.
Galactus becomes angry with Franklin Richards for some reason (probably to save Earth - AGAIN - from being eaten).
Galactus strips Franklin Richards of being a herald and most of his "cosmic power".
Franklin Richards sees himself as Earth's appointed savior (and probably needs to be disabused of his arrogance and delusions of grandeur).


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2010)

Just to make it sure, is it something like Ultimate Universe (Example: Spiderman is younger, he is webmaster instead of photograph at the daily bungle, but he is still a human with his DNA mixed with a spider and his enemy are the same one, slightly different background for his enemy, but they are still enemies.) or is it more like an IF world (What IF Magneto was never in the nazi detention camp, would he have been an ally of Xavier at the head of the X-Men instead or being his arch-nemesis).


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 7, 2010)

Insight: Cool idea! I've always thought the Dazzler concept had a lot of untapped potential.

Velmont: It can be anything you want. We'll be essentially rewriting the Marvel U from scratch. So it can be a What-If, a totally different interpretation of a character (older, younger, different powers), or really anything you can come up with. _I have no prerequisites for character concepts, except that they deal with an existing Marvel character or identity in some way._


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm interested. Just need to come up with a character.... and to descide if it's a mutant or not.


----------



## Insight (Sep 7, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm interested. Just need to come up with a character.... and to descide if it's a mutant or not.




I wonder if we should all be mutants (or some other identifiable group, like all Avengers or something)


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 7, 2010)

My idea for coming together is this: you'll be "The Avengers" of this particular universe. You will have been introduced by a mutual benefactor (identity unrevealed) in order to stop this league of supervillains. However, your characters don't have to be what you'd normally think of as the Avengers team.

For instance, your team could be Daredevil, Dr. Doom, a female Iron Fist, and a serious Deadpool akin to Penance. It's all good.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 7, 2010)

I think having the characters be all members of one group would be a good idea considering how the Marvel Universe seems to be more group orientated then say the DCU.  Also, it also gives the group a good reason to work together.  Luckily, having a loner could still work in a group situation considering how Wolverine tends to be a loner even though he's on multiple super teams.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 7, 2010)

Right you are, Relique.

Whether your character tends to be a loner is of course up to you. For the sake of the game, though, you'll have to be able to work as part of the group. Just like you said - Wolverine is on multiple teams (but also has his own thing going on). Same with Spider-Man (currently an Avenger) and most of the other A-listers.

edit: Just saw your edit, so...cool.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2010)

I would go for either a character based on Bishop or Gambit. I'm not yet sure which one would be the most interesting to play. I might choose depending on the others.


----------



## Insight (Sep 7, 2010)

Dazzler is no more.  New idea posted above.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2010)

What timeframe is this? Like, if Victor VonDoom marries Sue (not Reed in this continuity, but the woman who would have been) and has a child, would that child be old enough to be a PC, or still too young?

It'd be fun to do a gadgeteer sort, but I don't fancy going full-on Doom.

I have other notions too though...several, in fact...


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 7, 2010)

Insight: Franklin is a great idea. I think he's a really interesting character, so I'm excited to see what your final product looks like.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 7, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> What timeframe is this? Like, if Victor VonDoom marries Sue (not Reed in this continuity, but the woman who would have been) and has a child, would that child be old enough to be a PC, or still too young?
> 
> It'd be fun to do a gadgeteer sort, but I don't fancy going full-on Doom.
> 
> I have other notions too though...several, in fact...




Age in comics is always so awkward. You can make up your own independent backstories, and I'll work around them. If you want your character to be Doom Jr., that works great for me. Of course, if the idea clashes with another PC, then we'll figure out a way to work around it.

Like if Doom Jr. is Sue's son, maybe Insight's Franklin character could be his half-brother (drama!) or simply unrelated figures whose families have had a few nasty run-ins.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2010)

I want in!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm tinkering with the idea of a changed Mandarin, that although still evil, was cut off from these villain gang thing and wants vengance!


----------



## Insight (Sep 7, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Age in comics is always so awkward. You can make up your own independent backstories, and I'll work around them. If you want your character to be Doom Jr., that works great for me. Of course, if the idea clashes with another PC, then we'll figure out a way to work around it.
> 
> Like if Doom Jr. is Sue's son, maybe Insight's Franklin character could be his half-brother (drama!) or simply unrelated figures whose families have had a few nasty run-ins.




I like the half-brother idea!


----------



## Insight (Sep 7, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Insight: Franklin is a great idea. I think he's a really interesting character, so I'm excited to see what your final product looks like.




It's a bit of a struggle deciding how Franklin will work in a structured game environment.  My current idea is that he has telekinetic and telepathic powers, as well as some assorted stuff like Dream Travel.  Franklin has limited control over some or most of his powers, which should be fun.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm think I would go with Gambit. He would have married Bella Donna Boudreaux and would have never left New Orleans, where he would have stayed with the Thieves' Guild and would have acted as a Diplomat toward the Assassin's Guild.

But New Orleans have been stuck bad by many disasters created by Super-Villains: Hurricane Katrina, Oil spill from DeepWater Horizon, and finally a Tidal Wave. It's just after that event that someone have come to recruit Gambit, telling him that as long as he would stay within his Thieves' Guild, he would be useless to defend his home city, but within his new organization he would be able to act against those threat.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 7, 2010)

I have two ideas so far:

1 -  I'm thinking a magic using character that is possibly related to Dr. Strange. Ie. What if he had a fling with the Scarlet Witch on Earth-707 and had a child.  My character's "magic" would be an extension of the character's mutant ability ala the Scarlet Witch power retcons ("chaos magic" control opposed to reality warping).

2 - A Sentinel. YES a sentinel.  I'm really debating on having the character look like a traditional sentinal (but only be like 8 or 9 feet tall), or decide to do the Prime Sentinel route (cause I always liked Omega Sentinel).

Basically, long story short, the X-Men w/ the X-Club Team raided a Weaspon X facility and found my character up on a rack.  They were going to destroy my character, but then they discovered that it was not programmed they decided steal it (before 'nuking' the facility) and then program my character to protect the mutants/humans of the world who fears an loathes it.


edit: Hmmm...  Seeing Gambit..  I'm thinking the Sentinel might be an interesting character idea, if I flesh it out some.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2010)

Mandarin: 
Origin: Mostly the same. Instead of being raised by his aunt, he'd have been sent to a monk monastery.
Source of power: Instead of stealing technology from the wreackage of the alien ship, he'll have found an ancient chinese sorceror tomb, and retrieved the rings of power from them.
Capacities: Instead of being a technological genious, this Mandarin would be a mystical character, using magic from the rings, instead of the alien technology.
Mechanics: Will put feats for the martial art stuff, and powers for some magic and devices for the rings, that mimics the powers he has.


----------



## jkason (Sep 7, 2010)

All the talk of kids of heroes has me thinking of some twisting on an old favorite of mine:

Kai Pak always felt alienated, but when an <i>actual</i> alien, calling itself Aelfyre Whitemane, showed up at his bedroom window one night and saved Kai from the shadow cabal trying to kidnap his entire family for his scientist parents' advanced research, things got really crazy. 

Aelfyre was mortally wounded protecting Kai, but gave him the ability to rescue his parents by transferring some measure of his otherworldly abilities over gravity, mass, acceleration, and energy to the teen. 

After freeing his family, Kai found he couldn't go back to living a normal life. That might have had something to do with his parents insisting he 'owed it to the world.' He never could say no to the folks.

And thus *Power Pak* was born. 



M&M isn't especially good at exactly recreating the kids' powers, but I figured I could do a vague approximation. I also thought it might be interesting if each 'aspect' is an alternate power, so he can only access control over one at time. So he can use the gravity power to do heavy lifting, but couldn't fly or blast; he could fly at super-speed, but he wouldn't have the pseudo-invulnerability of the density power, etc.


----------



## Insight (Sep 7, 2010)

jkason said:


> M&M isn't especially good at exactly recreating the kids' powers, but I figured I could do a vague approximation. I also thought it might be interesting if each 'aspect' is an alternate power, so he can only access control over one at time. So he can use the gravity power to do heavy lifting, but couldn't fly or blast; he could fly at super-speed, but he wouldn't have the pseudo-invulnerability of the density power, etc.




Sounds like an array to me!


----------



## Insight (Sep 7, 2010)

[sblock=Avatar/Franklin Richards]
*AVATAR (FRANKLIN RICHARDS) [150pp]
PL 10 Hero*

*ABILITY SCORES* [15pp]
STR 8
DEX 13
CON 8
INT 18
WIS 18
CHA 10

*ATTACK, DEFENSE, and SAVES* [43pp]
ATTACK 5
DEFENSE 8
TOUGHNESS 5
FORTITUDE 5
REFLEX 5
WILL 5

*SKILLS* [6pp]
COMPUTERS [4]: +8
CONCENTRATION [8]: +12
KNOWLEDGE (Technology) [4]: +8
NOTICE [4]: +8
PILOT [4]: +5

*FEATS* [6pp]
ATTACK FOCUS (Ranged) [2]
ATTACK SPECIALIZATION (TK Blast) [3]
PRECISE SHOT

*POWERS* [80pp]
COSMIC POWER CONTROL [10] (-1; Uncontrolled); 10pp
DREAM TRAVEL [5]; 5pp
MIND SHIELD [10]; 10pp

TELEKINESIS ARRAY [34pp]
- 30-point array
Blast (+1; Deflect - fast projectiles) 3pp/rank
Flight 2pp/rank
Force Field 1pp/rank
Strike 1pp/rank
(d) Telekinesis (+1; Perception range) 3pp/rank

TELEPATHY ARRAY [21pp]
- 20-point array
Mental Blast (-2; requires Concentration check & tiring) 2pp/rank
(d) Telepathy 2pp/rank

*COMPLICATIONS*
Accident: Avatar's _Cosmic Power Control_ tends to lash out at those around him, especially when Avatar is angered or scared.
Enemy: All enemies of the Fantastic Four are potentially enemies of Avatar as well.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Avatar's Background]
*BACKSTORY*
PG. 24
PANEL 1: Galactus and Avatar loom in space, high above Earth.  A giant mechanical construct hovers above the planet.
CAPTION: With the Planet-Destroyer in place, Galactus prepares to finally consume the Earth!
GALACTUS: Behold!  The time is nigh, my herald.  With no more mortals to stop me, the Earth will finally be mine.

PANEL 2: Close on Galactus and Avatar.
AVATAR: You know well the history of Earth, mighty Galactus.  They will stop you.
GALACTUS: There is no one left to defend this planet.

PANEL 3 (DOUBLE): Avatar seems despondent, looking down at the Earth.  Galactus in the background.
AVATAR: What?
GALACTUS: It is true, my herald.  The so-called heroes are gone.  Even your parents.
AVATAR: That cannot be!

PG. 25
PANEL 1: Avatar speeds towards Earth, with Galactus quickly behind.
CAPTION: As the Planet-Destroyer powers on, Avatar takes off towards Earth! 
GALACTUS: You cannot save this planet, my herald!

PANEL 2: Avatar stops in mid-air, hovering above the ruins of the Baxter Building (former HQ of the Fantastic Four).  Galactus hovers in the air above Avatar (foreground).
GALACTUS: Do not interfere!
AVATAR: I have no choice, Galactus.  This is my home!  I won't let you destroy it.
GALACTUS: You discharged your ties to this world when you became my herald.  Submit your will to me.
AVATAR: NEVER!

PANEL 3: The Planet-Destroyer hums with cosmic power, focusing a wide, pink, coruscating beam on Earth. 
CAPTION: The Planet-Destroyer comes to life!

PANEL 4: As Avatar stands atop the ruined Baxter Building, pink energy fills Earth's sky.
AVATAR - THOUGHT: What can I do to stop this?  What is my power against Galactus? 

PG. 26
PANEL 1 (DOUBLE): The Planet-Destroyer continues its beam at Earth.  Galactus flies to its side.
GALACTUS: My herald's interference is insignificant to the task at hand.  He cannot stop me.

PANEL 2 (DOUBLE): Avatar flies to Galactus' side.
AVATAR: Earth's heroes are not gone, Galactus.  They are defeated, but not dead.
GALACTUS: It matters not.  The Planet-Destroyer has begun its final annihilation of this sad planet.  You will soon witness its destruction.

PG. 27
PANEL 1: Galactus, who is enveloped in a sheath of energy, reaches out an arm towards the Planet-Destroyer.
CAPTION: Galactus begins to siphon energy from the Planet-Destroyer! 

PANEL 2: Avatar looks to Galactus and the Planet-Destroyer.  Earth, completely blanketed in pink energy, in the background.
AVATAR: I cannot allow this to happen!  I must stop you, Galactus!

PANEL 3: Avatar emits a beam of yellow energy from his forehead, striking Galactus in the head.  Galactus reels.
CAPTION: The herald surprises Galactus with a psionic blast!
AVATAR: You... must not... destroy... the Earth!

PANEL 4: As Avatar continues his mental attack, Galactus is forced back from the Planet-Destroyer.
CAPTION: Avatar's psionic attack forces Galactus away from the Planet-Destroyer, breaking the link between Galactus and his mechanical terror.

PG. 28
PANEL 1: Galactus, still in the throes of Avatar's mental attack, steadies himself.
GALACTUS: Betrayal has a price, my herald!

PANEL 2: Avatar's attack ends.  He and Galactus stand off in orbit.
GALACTUS: Stand down or face a full revocation of your powers!
AVATAR: Never!
GALACTUS: Then, you leave me no choice!

PANEL 3: Galactus fires a massive beam of silver energy at Avatar, nearly enveloping the herald.
GALACTUS: I hereby revoke your herald status, Franklin Richards!  You have failed me and will now be destroyed!

PANEL 4: Motes of black energy surround Avatar and he tries to withstand Galactus' beam.
CAPTION: Galactus fails to realize that Franklin Richards is no mere mortal.  He has enough power to survive the World-Eater's assault, but not much more.
AVATAR: I am... a herald... no more.

PG. 29
PANEL 1 (FULL): As Galactus looks on in the background, Avatar, his body still smoking from Galactus' attack, falls to Earth.

PG. 30
PANEL 1 (FULL): Galactus looks down at Earth.  The Planet-Destroyer is no longer generating its pink energy beam.
GALACTUS: This sacrifice is enough to stay my hand... for now.  Franklin Richards yet lives, though I know not why.  Enjoy your remaining days on his defective planet, my herald. 
[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 7, 2010)

Sounds great, everyone! Keep 'em coming. I like all the ideas so far!

Edit: Remember, you've got a week to complete your submission. I'll need a full character sheet + background to consider it. Thanks!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

I would like to play Black Tom Cassidy in his tree incarnation. In this universe, he joined the X-Men and Shawn is the black sheep of the family.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2010)

Half-sibling, eh? Let me wrap my head around this.

Franklin Richards is the son of Reed and Susan.

My character would therefore be the son, or daughter, of Victor and Susan?

Implying that Susan, at some point, was wife (or at least lover) of both Reed and Victor. Interesting...

Maybe that was the lever that set the two men at each other's throats...their professional jealousy of each other's noggins being only part of the equation.


----------



## Insight (Sep 8, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Half-sibling, eh? Let me wrap my head around this.
> 
> Franklin Richards is the son of Reed and Susan.
> 
> ...




I am down with all of that.  Nice.

Susan Storm.  Hot to trot.  Makes all the boys cry.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 8, 2010)

The preliminary work on my Sentinel character is complete..  I'll probably revise this character's build and add some more complications later today when I finalize the character's name, background etc.  

Basically, the character's going to be a "Prime Sentinel Prototype".  Prime Sentinels were humans which were turned into sentinels by Bastion, making my character into what is essentially a Techno-Organic Cyborg.  I'm still debating how my character (most likely a female) will look, however, I'm pretty sure it's not going to have that lame Bastion-esque outfit like the original Prime Sentinels had from the comics.


[sblock]
*Delta Sentinel (Aemelita Bastiano)*  PL 10 [150pp]
ABILITIES:  [18pp]
Str 14 (+2) Dex 18 (+4) Con 14 (+2) Int 12 (+1) Wis 12 (+1) Cha 8 (-1)

SAVING THROWS: [6pp]
Toughness +10 (Protection 8+2)
 Fortitude +4 (2+2) 
 Reflexes +5(1+4)
 Will +4 (3+1)

COMBAT: [32pp]
Base Attack +8 (melee +8,  range +10, grapple +10)
 Base Defense +8 (Defense 20,  flatfooted 14)
 Initiative +4

SKILLS:  40 ranks [10pp]
Computers 3 (+5)
Disable Device 3 (+5)
Gather Information 6 (+5)
Investigate 3 (+5)
Knowledge: Current Events 2 (+4)
Knowledge: Popular Culture 2 (+4)
Knowledge: Technology 1 (+3)
Notice 4 (+5)
Profession: Reporter 4 (+5)
Search 4 (+5)
Sense Motive 4 (+6)
Stealth 4 (+8)


FEATS: [9pp]
Attack Focus (Ranged 2), Dodge Focus 2, Eidetic Memory, Improvised Tools, Precise Shot,
Tracking, Well Informed


POWERS:   [75pp]
Data Link:  Rank 9 [9pp] (20,000 miles)
Flight: Rank 5 [10pp]
Immunities: Rank 10 (Aging, Life support)
IR Scanner: Super senses 2 [3pp]  (Counter Obscure [Darkness], Pf: Innate)
Mutant Detection: Super Senses 3 [4pp] (Detection, Analytical; Pf: Innate)
Protection rank 8 [8pp]
Regeneration rank 2 [3pp] (Nanites; Injured 1, Disabled 1; PF: Regrow)
Super Strength: Rank 2 [4pp] (+10 str)




Sentinel Weaponry Array:  22pts [24 pp]
*Default: Palm Lasers:: Blast (PF: Ricochet, Split) 2pp/rank
*Auto Laser Cannon: Blast ( Ex: Autofire) 3pp/rank
*Electromagnetic Blast Cannon: Blast (Electromagnetic Energy; Ex: Line Area)  3pp/rank

HERO POINTS: 1
COMPLICATIONS:
Techno-Organic Body: Sentinel's Body appears to be more machine then flesh.
Reprogrammed Sentinel: Sworn to protect those who would fear and loathed her (mutants). 


Abilities 18 pp + Skills 10 pp + Feats 9 pp + Powers 75pp + Combat 32pp + Saves 6pp  = 150 pp

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's Mandarin's sheet:

```
Abilities		
Strength: 	10	0
Dexterity: 	12	1
Constitution: 	10	0
Intelligence: 	18	4
Wisdom: 	10	0
Charisma: 	10	0

Total Abilities Cost: 	10	
		
Combat		
Attack Melee:	10	
Attack Ranged:	10	
Damage melee:	0	
Damage Ranged:	10	
Grapple:	0	
Defense:	10
Initiative:	1

Total Combat Cost: 	0
	
Saves	
Toughness:	10
Fortitude:	5
Reflex:	6
Will:	6

Total Save's Cost: 	16
	
Bonus	Skills                               
1	Acrobatics                      
0	Bluff                                
0	Climb                             
4	Computers                         
8	Concentration                   
4	Craft                                 
0	Diplomacy                         
8	Disable Device                     
0	Disguise                           
1	Drive                                
1	Escape Artist                     
0	Gather Inf                      
0	Handle Animal                    
0	Intimidate                      
8	Investigate                     
8	Knowledge                       
0	Language                        
0	Medicine                        
8	Notice                             
0	Perform                          
1	Pilot                                 
0	Profession                      
1	Ride                                  
8	Search                             
0	Sense Motive                      
1	Sleight of Hand                   
5	Stealth                             
0	Survival                           
0	Swim 
                               
Total Skill's Cost: 	9
	
Feats	
Defensive attack	1
All out attack	1
Attack Focus (Ranged)	10
Evasion	2
Power attack	1	
Move by action	1	
Master Plan	1	
Assesment	1	
Attack Focus (Ranged)	10	
Unncanny Dodge(visual)	1	
Fearless	1	
Improved Aim	1
	
Total Feat's Cost: 	31	




Powers	Rank	
Left hand magic rings		10	(50 pp to spend, cost 30 pp)
Magic 				20	(40pp)
>FreeAP: Teleport (Accurate)	10	
>PF: Easy, Change velocity		(2pp)
>AP: Fire Control		10	(1pp)
>PF: Blast (Area: Explosion)		(1pp)
>AP: Air Control		10	(1pp)
>PF: Obscure				(1pp)
>AP: Cold Control(Area:line)	10	(1pp)
>PF: Blast				(1pp)
>AP: Gravity Control		1	(1pp)
	
Right hand magic rings		9	(45 pp to spend, cost 27 pp)
Magic 				20	(40pp)
>FreeAP: Disintegration		10	
>AP: Mind Control		10	(2pp)
>AP: Men. blast(Weapon, Autof.)	10	(1pp)
>AP: Dimensional pocket		10	(1pp)
>AP: Duplicate			10	(1pp)

Protection			10	(10pp)
Shield				10	(10pp)
Regeneration			10	(10pp)
>Recover rate: bruised/uncons	3	
>Recover rate: Injured/stagger	6	
>Recover rate: disabled		1	

Total Power's cost: 	87	

Drawback	Extra points	
Power loss (Restricted, unable to speak)	3	

Points summary		
Abilities		
10
Combat
0
Saves
16
Skills
9
Feats
31
Powers
87
Drawback
-3
Total
150
```


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 8, 2010)

*Mandarin's Story*

The Mandarin's late father was one of the wealthiest men in pre-revolutionary mainland China (and a descendant of Genghis Khan), while his late mother was an English  noblewoman. Their son was born in an unnamed village in mainland China before the Communist revolution. The boy's parents died soon after his birth, and he was raised by an order of mystic monks, followers of a lost faith and a dying tradition. 
Every last bit of the family fortune was spent obsessively training the Mandarin in sorcery and combat, with the result that he was completely broke upon reaching adulthood. Unable to pay the taxes on his ancestral home, The Mandarin was evicted by the government.
Hoping to find a means of revenging himself upon the civilization that had taxed him and rendered him homeless, the Mandarin explored the forbidden "Valley of Spirits," where no one had dared to set foot for centuries. There he found the lost Tomb Of Fang Yim, an ancient China's Sorcerer, of whom Mandarin learned in his years at the monastery. This man was the founder of the order of monks. Over the following years, the Mandarin studied Fang Yim scrolls and magic until he mastered it. He also learned how to use the ten rings he found within the sarcophagi of the deceased mage. 
The Mandarin then became a conqueror and subjugated the villages around the Valley, and, through his powerful magic, rapidly became a power that not even the Chinese Army could successfully challenge.
After a full carear as a full time villain, Mandarin's attention was drawn upon a great assemble of evil doers, a force he thought he could control, as the mastermind he was. However, and to his utter frustration, he was bested by another ruler, another mastermind who "thought" he was best than the all-mighty Mandarin! Fool! He/She would pay for such insolence... However, for much pride the Mandarin has in his heart, he knew he couldn't stand alone against such massive force. So he tried to create an army of golems and other magical creatures in his castle, hidden in the depths of China's Mountains. However, the mysterious leader of the villains found him, and sent the horde of super humans against him. Mandarin stud no chance against the sheer numbers of the Evil Armada. His forced were decimated and his castle utterly destroyed. He was lucky to escape with his life in the last second using his trusty rings to teleport out of his exploding control room. 
Now even more vengeful, but with no army nor castle, the Mandarin seeks aid from the most unthinkable people. The heroes! He would do anything to achieve his vengeance and obliterate this new threat, even ally himself with his nemesis...


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks great so far, everyone! I look forward to reading all of the completed backgrounds, especially. I haven't looked over the mechanical
aspects of your sheet, but that will be secondary to a compelling backstory.

Here's a list of submissions.

Voda Vosa - Mandarin (complete)

jkason - Power Pak (partial)
Relique - Sentinel (partial)
Insight - Franklin Richards (partial)
Shayuri - "Doom Jr." (partial)
WalkingDad - "Black" Tom Cassidy (partial)
Velmont - Gambit (partial)


----------



## Velmont (Sep 8, 2010)

Why I'm not in the submission list? No one listen to me


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry about that, Velmont! I must have glazed right over it. Rest assured, all of your ideas will be given equal consideration when it's time.

And of course for those who don't quite make it in, perhaps we can have a spinoff game, or expand the roster once the game gets going.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2010)

Okay, my ideas are now diverging in two directions...particularly since between Franklin and Sentinel, we're getting more than our share of mad geniuses. 

Argh, rethinking this...

[sblock=1) Susan Von Doom - Gamma Activated Clone!]
In this version of the story, the feud between Richard Reed and Victor Von Doom takes a tragic turn. The two men start out as friends and rivals. This lasts until mid-college, when they both fall for Susan Storm. Sue likes them both, and is unwilling to commit until Doom's "accident" that scars him and deforms him. By the time Doom is out of the hospital, Susan is Reed's girlfriend, and future wife.

This does not end the rivalry, however. And Richard, despite having 'won,' or perhaps because of it, becomes increasingly possessive and paranoid about Sue. Confused by his growing irrationality, Sue turns to Victor, whom she still considers a friend. Reed spies on Sue and discovers her confiding in Victor. Although the circumstances are purely innocent, he interprets them in the worst way possible and finally decides that the only way he can protect his family is to destroy Doom once and for all.

He does this by using an experimental gamma-ray laser that he's been developing at the university. Unfortunately, he makes two mistakes. The first is that Doom's armor is powerful enough to block the radiation. The second is that he isn't alone when the device is turned on. Susan is there as well, and has no such protection.

In the ensuing fallout, Von Doom washes his hands of Reed entirely and retreats to Latveria. Richard, stricken with grief over what he's done, could either become a supervillain or similar to his canon self, depending on whether the experience shocks him back off the dark path, or destroys his capacity for empathy. Insight should have a say in this. Doom does one more thing though...he manages to sneak a sample of what was left of Sue home with him.

A few years pass, and Latveria celebrates its ruler's new daughter! Susan Von Doom's mother's name is not publically released, for privacy's sake...but the truth is simpler. Susan Von Doom is a recreation of the original Susan Storm! However, the intense gamma rays that killed her wrought changes in her genetic structure that Victor could not filter out and still have a viable organism.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 8, 2010)

*Gambit*
Abandoned at birth due to his burning red eyes, the child who would one day become Remy LeBeau was kidnapped from his hospital ward by members of the New Orleans Thieves' Guild who referred to the child as "le diable blanc" - the white devil. They believed he was the child that had been prophesied to unite the warring Guilds. Soon after, Remy was placed in the care of a gang of street thieves who raised the child and taught him the ways of thievery.

Later, when he was around ten years old, Remy attempted to pick the pocket of Jean-Luc LeBeau, then-patriarch of the Thieves’ Guild. Jean-Luc took the boy in off the streets and adopted him into his own family. As part of a peace pact between the Thieves’ Guild and their rivals, the Assassin’s Guild, a marriage was arranged between Remy and Bella Donna Boudreaux, the granddaughter of the head of the Assassin's Guild. However, Bella Donna's brother Julien objected to the marriage and challenged Gambit to a duel. Remy won his duel and Julien had to recognize Remy's right to the mariage.

For the next years, Remy and Bella have been playing the diplomat, trying to maintain the non-aggression pact that have been establish between the two guild. But New Orleans have started to be a target of many Super-Villains. First, the hurricane Katrina, enhanced by the power of a weather control mutant have strike New Orleans seriously. Five years after, the city was starting to grow back when a battle on the oil platform Deepwater Horizon was blown off and create a large oil spill that devastate the sea around the city, striking it's economie. Not a year later, another villain created a tidal wave that strike the city, demolishing all that have been build during the last years, striking a deadly blow at the city.

During those hard years, the two guilds bond have suffered but have been kept by Remy and Bella effort. But Remy was not please by the treatment his home city has suffered and the lack of help it has received from the different "heroes" organization. It is then Remy have contacted by an organization...


----------



## Insight (Sep 8, 2010)

I've added a "background" to Franklin Richards aka Avatar (one of his old hero names from the comics).


----------



## Insight (Sep 8, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> [sblock=1) Susan Von Doom - Gamma Activated Clone!]
> In this version of the story, the feud between Richard Reed and Victor Von Doom takes a tragic turn. The two men start out as friends and rivals. This lasts until mid-college, when they both fall for Susan Storm. Sue likes them both, and is unwilling to commit until Doom's "accident" that scars him and deforms him. By the time Doom is out of the hospital, Susan is Reed's girlfriend, and future wife.
> 
> This does not end the rivalry, however. And Richard, despite having 'won,' or perhaps because of it, becomes increasingly possessive and paranoid about Sue. Confused by his growing irrationality, Sue turns to Victor, whom she still considers a friend. Reed spies on Sue and discovers her confiding in Victor. Although the circumstances are purely innocent, he interprets them in the worst way possible and finally decides that the only way he can protect his family is to destroy Doom once and for all.
> ...




[sblock=Shayuri]We'd have to work out how Susan managed to pop a kid out before getting vaporized.  In this version, Susan Von Doom and Franklin Richards would be ... aunt and nephew?  What do you call a clone and her source material's son?  What is the etiquette here 

What if Victor Von Doom did an in vitro thing with Susan's DNA?  That way, Susan Von Doom would technically be Franklin's half-sister.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2010)

Insight, yeah, that whole thing is kind of collapsing under its own weight. 

I am currently crushing it and restarting from concept.

Basically, my goal with that was to get Sue's powers...which I like...without having to be Franklin's mother. 

But since Sue got her powers in an utterly random accident, it could have happened to anyone, really.

My tech-head idea is faltering, since we have many geniuses already pitched and Sentinel is already a very tech-oriented hero.


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2010)

*Some mechanical help...?*

I have one power structure worked out for Pak, though it seems really cheap. My intent is that he can only control any given set of powers at a time (controlling one of the four alien power aspects), though any given aspect may have more than one power he might make use of at a time. I downloaded Ultimate Power to see if it gave me any more insights, and the Container structure seemed like a decent fit, though as I said it seems way too cheap for what I'm getting:

[sblock=The Power Container Model]"Main" power Container: Acceleration (23 PP) : 

* Flying Charge (Strike 10, limited: must move first -1/r: 5PP) 
* Spectrum Flight (Flight 6 (12PP) linked: Light Control 3 (6PP)) Total: 18 PP

AP Container: Density (Cloud Form) (15 PP): 

* Flight 1 (2PP)
* Insubstantial 2 (10PP)
* Obscure 3 (All visual +2/r, Flaw: Range (touch) -1/r) (3PP)

AP Container: Density (hyper-dense) (23 PP): 

* Immovable 1 (1PP)
* Protection 5 (Impervious +1/r) (10PP)
* Shrinking 12 (Feat: Growth strike +1, Drawback: Full Power -1) (12 PP)

AP Container: Energy (20 PP): 

* Power up (Corrosion 5, Vampiric +2/r, Distracting -2/r) (10PP) 
* Power ball (Blast 10, fades -1/r) Recharge: 'vampiric' corrosion (10PP) 

AP Container: Gravity (23PP)

* Hypergrav (Friction Control Increase 3) (9PP)
* Low-grav jump (Leaping 4) (4PP)
* Applied gravity (Super-Strength 5, duration Sustained -1/r) (5PP) 
* Null gravity (Super-Movement Slow fall) (2PP) 
* Directional gravity (Super-Movement Wall Crawling) (2PP)

23 PP base + 4 Alternate Power feats = 27 PP[/sblock]

Like I said, it seems way too cheap. I tried breaking things down so that the attacks would be one power array, environment control another, movement, etc. Of course, then the power structure doesn't take into account the important thematic element I'm after: i.e. the gravity powers can't work with the density or acceleration or energy powers. And the density 'forms' add another level of complication, in that they're each a set of linked powers with variable abilities (cloud form is a protective ability, but also provides environmental control). 

My third thought would be to just give each 'container' a drawback benefit associated with the fact that it's exclusive to its type (acceleration powers are only available in 'acceleration mode,' or what have you), and that Pak can only switch 'modes' once per round. +3 as a Very Common drawback (it'd basically come up all the time). That'd pull the non-AP'd version of the containers to 88, which seems closer to what I'd expect from a decently-powered character.

I'm honestly not trying to wheedle out of spending points so much as trying to find a workable middle ground between 27 and 103 (yoinks!).


----------



## Insight (Sep 8, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Insight, yeah, that whole thing is kind of collapsing under its own weight.
> 
> I am currently crushing it and restarting from concept.
> 
> ...




Dr. Doom also wielded some sort of magic powers at some point.  Wasn't he trying to resurrect his dead mother or something?  Maybe he tried the same thing with Sue Storm and it went horribly wrong.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 8, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> .
> Basically, my goal with that was to get Sue's powers...which I like...without having to be Franklin's mother.



Considering her power set, I've always thought she would make a good secret agent/assassin..



Insight said:


> Dr. Doom also wielded some sort of magic powers at some point.  Wasn't he trying to resurrect his dead mother or something?  Maybe he tried the same thing with Sue Storm and it went horribly wrong.



Zombie Sue?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 8, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> My tech-head idea is faltering, since we have many geniuses already pitched and Sentinel is already a very tech-oriented hero.





Technically, when I was making my sentenal, I was going for more of a mobile weapons platform then a techie.

I was actually debating on lessening it's computer, disable device skill, and lowering it's datalink rank so I could have points to add to skills/feats so that the character could act like a "bounty hunter" or a PI type.  After all, it's sentinel programming would make it ideal to use as a "Mutant Threat Tracker" for the X-Men (or X-Force) and since the character is a ranged blaster /nerfed paragon type it sort of makes sense..


----------



## Insight (Sep 8, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> Technically, when I was making my sentenal, I was going for more of a mobile weapons platform then a techie.
> 
> I was actually debating on lessening it's computer, disable device skill, and lowering it's datalink rank so I could have points to add to skills/feats so that the character could act like a "bounty hunter" or a PI type.  After all, it's sentinel programming would make it ideal to use as a "Mutant Threat Tracker" for the X-Men (or X-Force) and since the character is a ranged blaster /nerfed paragon type it sort of makes sense..




Avatar aka Franklin Richards also isn't a "techie"; his technology-related skills are all very minimal and really more of a paean to Reed Richards than anything significant.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 9, 2010)

*Delta Sentinel (Aemelita Bastiano)*
[sblock=Basic Info]
Real Name: Aemelita Bastiano
Code Name: Delta Sentinel
Known Alias: 11x1024Δ, Lita Bast (current pen name)
Identity: Secret
Place of Birth: Blythe, California
Relatives: Carmine Bastiano (father), Angelina Bastiano (mother), Rufus Bastiano (sibling)
Height: 5'8"
Eyes: Red
Hair: Metallic Black
Age: 22 (Physically 19)
[/sblock]
[sblock= Delta Sentinel Character Sheet]
*Delta Sentinel (Aemelita Bastiano) PL 10 [150pp]*
ABILITIES: [18pp]
Str 14 (+2) Dex 18 (+4) Con 14 (+2) Int 12 (+1) Wis 12 (+1) Cha 8 (-1)

SAVING THROWS: [6pp]
Toughness +10 (Protection 8+2)
Fortitude +4 (2+2)
Reflexes +5(1+4)
Will +4 (3+1)

COMBAT: [32pp]
Base Attack +8 (melee +8, range +10, grapple +10)
Base Defense +8 (Defense 20, flatfooted 14)
Initiative +4

SKILLS: 40 ranks [10pp]
Computers 3 (+5)
Disable Device 3 (+5)
Gather Information 6 (+5)
Investigate 3 (+5)
Knowledge: Current Events 2 (+4)
Knowledge: Popular Culture 2 (+4)
Knowledge: Technology 1 (+3)
Notice 4 (+5)
Profession: Reporter 4 (+5)
Search 4 (+5)
Sense Motive 4 (+6)
Stealth 4 (+8)

FEATS: [9pp]
Attack Focus (Ranged 2), Dodge Focus 2, Eidetic Memory, Improvised Tools, Precise Shot,
Tracking, Well Informed

POWERS: [75pp]
Data Link: Rank 9 [9pp] (20,000 miles)
Flight: Rank 5 [10pp]
Immunities: Rank 10 (Aging, Life support)
IR Scanner: Super senses 2 [3pp] (Counter Obscure [Darkness], Pf: Innate)
Mutant Detection: Super Senses 3 [4pp] (Detection, Analytical; Pf: Innate)
Protection rank 8 [8pp]
Regeneration rank 2 [3pp] (Nanites; Injured 1, Disabled 1; PF: Regrow)
Super Strength: Rank 2 [4pp] (+10 str)

Sentinel Weaponry Array: 22pts [24 pp]
*Default: Palm Lasers:: Blast (PF: Ricochet, Split) 2pp/rank
*Auto Laser Cannon: Blast ( Ex: Autofire) 3pp/rank
*Electromagnetic Blast Cannon: Blast (Electromagnetic Energy; Ex: Line Area) 3pp/rank

HERO POINTS: 1
COMPLICATIONS:

Mechanical Body: Delta Sentinel's Body appears to be more machine then flesh.
Reprogrammed Sentinel: Sworn to protect those who would fear and loathed her (mutants and human alike) from the predations of evil.

Nemesis: Ultron.  Delta Sentinel's recent activities has gained Ultron's unwanted attention. 

Weapon X Plus: Delta Sentinel is considered a failed test subject for the Weapon XI program and holds a grudge against the Weapon X Plus due to the hardships she endured.  It is unknown if Weapon X Plus knows about Delta Sentinel's continued existence. 

Abilities 18 pp + Skills 10 pp + Feats 9 pp + Powers 75pp + Combat 32pp + Saves 6pp = 150 pp
[/sblock]
[sblock=History]
Aemelita Bastiano was a promising reporter and part time blogger for a small Californian tabloid styled periodical who had dreams of making it big within the entertainment-journalism world.  Unfortunately, Aemelita's career as a celebrity reporter hampered by her somewhat reticent demeanor and her skittish adoration of those she was hired to interact with.  Though she may have been unsuited for life as a celebrity reporter, she knew that the alternatives could have potentially lead her into dangerous situation like the one that changed her life..

On her 19th birthday, Aemelita's co-workers decided to celebrate the occasion by inviting her to a VIP Oscars after-party at a trendy club that is frequented by Hollywood's elite.  While at the club, Aemelita had the misfortune of bumping into a former child-actress who was snorting MGH in the women's restroom.  The actress immediately recognized Aemelita and brutally assaulted her while in a drug induced rage, only to leave her in a comatose state lying on the restroom floor.  Minutes later, the young reporter was discovered then rushed to a local hospital that serves as a cover-operation for a Weapon X Plus facility.

While at the hospital, Aemelita was randomly selected to be part of the Weapon XI Program, a program that sought to replicate Bastion's Prime Sentinels using nanotechnology.  To achieve this goal, Aemelita's body was injected with nanosentinels before she was temporarily placed into death-like stasis leading to her being pronounced braindead days after her hospital admittance.  Unknown to her family, friends, and colleagues, Aemelita's body was undergoing nanosentinal induced total cyberization.

Seven days after her burial, Prime Sentinel 11x1024Δ was exhumed from her grave an brought to the Weapon X facility for analysis. At the facility, it was discovered that 11x1024Δ did not match the Weapon XI specifications and was considered substandard compared to the project's previous creations.  With little recourse, 11x1024Δ was deactivated and placed into storage for reevaluation.

A few years after being placed in storage, the covert ops team known as X-Force uncovered evidence of the Weapon X Plus's Prime Sentinel program while investigating a rash of mysterious mutants deaths within the Los Angeles metropolitan area.  Armed with this evidence, Wolverine, decided that X-Force should raid the facility with the aims of destroying Weapon X Plus's data along with the sentinels the produced.  During the raid, X-Force discovered information referring to the existence of 11x1024Δ and the unit's 'incompatible behavioral preconditioning'.  Faced with the dilemma of destroying an innocent who was turned into a weapon against her will, Wolverine decided that 11x1024Δ deserved a chance and ordered the team capture 11x1024Δ and deliver it to the X-Men for reprogramming.

Under the watchful eyes of the X-Men, 11x1024Δ's sentinel programming was overwritten to remove Weapon X Plus's more harmful influences.  With the sentinel programming removed from 11x1024Δ, Aemelita's personality and memories slowly began to resurface, but not before she discovered what had happened to her since that fateful night in Hollywood.  

After slowly acclimating herself to her new body and it's abilities, Aemelita vowed never to let another suffer the same circumstances that had befallen onto her.  In doing do, Aemelita decided to take on moniker of Delta Sentinel as her heroic identity as she vowed to protect the lives mutants and humans alike from predators and menaces like the Weapon X Plus program.  Due to her desire to regain some sense of normality in her life, Delta Prime decided to translate her investigative skills into a career as a private investigator while continuing her blog work under an assumed identity.  

Unfortunately, her recent activities brought her to Ultron's attention and and has found herself deeply entwined in the super-villain's diabolical mechanisms. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2010)

Okay, I got it!

I have it!

Valeria Von Doom, dudes. Look her up.

It's perfect.

I just need to reskin a background for her now.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 9, 2010)

jkason said:


> I have one power structure worked out for Pak, though it seems really cheap.




I'm not a mechanical genius when it comes to this system. Can anyone else answer this?




Shayuri said:


> Valeria Von Doom, dudes. Look her up.




That really is perfect. I didn't even think of her.

EDIT: I edited the first post of the page to reflect current submission status.


----------



## Insight (Sep 9, 2010)

Shayuri, how old are you thinking Valeria might be?  I'm going with Franklin as a teenager (like 15 or something).  It may not affect Valeria at all, but I thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2010)

I would but I don't have ultimate power, so no idea regarding this container thingy.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2010)

15 is pretty young for an Avenger, isn't it?

I figured Valeria would be younger than Franklin, but only by a couple of years. I think it would be most fun if they were close in age.

However! Even in canon, Valeria's appearances are muddled by time travel and temporal effects. She could be from the future, or from a parallel timeline...so there's room for fudging.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll stats Gambit tonight...


----------



## Insight (Sep 9, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> 15 is pretty young for an Avenger, isn't it?




True, but beggars can't be choosers.  Plus, anyone who knows anything about the Richards family would realize that Franklin is brimming with burgeoning EPIC POWAH! 



> I figured Valeria would be younger than Franklin, but only by a couple of years. I think it would be most fun if they were close in age.
> 
> However! Even in canon, Valeria's appearances are muddled by time travel and temporal effects. She could be from the future, or from a parallel timeline...so there's room for fudging.




Yeah, that would be fun.  I could make Franklin 18 if you wanted Valeria to be 16 or something.  Having heroes be too young kinda stretches the bounds of credulity.


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2010)

Here's my second go. The more I thought about it, the more it just seemed against the intent of the Alternate Power feat to have each area act as an alternate power (except in the case of the two Density forms; those really are two aspects of the same thing and should never be able to work simultaneously). 

So I went with a drawback instead, which gives a good 'discount' for the complication of only being able to access one power group at a time without making the power set ridiculously cheap. The side benefit, of course, is that if I figure out I've managed to make the character unplayable with all that compartmentalizing, I could maybe start 'buying down' the drawback if / when we get more PP to decrease switching cost, or eventually eliminate it altogether as Pak grows into his abilities. 

So, here's round two on the powers. I think it's a more reasonable reflection of rules intent for the power paradigm I'm working on. I'm going to start using the other points assuming this is okay, and hopefully have something later today:

[sblock=power stats]

*Power disciplines:* Pak can switch between disciplines as a free action 1/round

*Acceleration discipline:* 23 PP -3 Drawback (discipline exlusive): Total 20PP

* Flying Charge (Strike 10, limited: must move first -1/r: 5PP) 
* Spectrum Flight (Flight 6 (12PP) linked: Light Control 3 (6PP)) Total: 18 PP

*Density discipline:* 24 PP -3 Drawback (discipline exclusive): Total 21 PP

Density (hyper-dense) (24 PP) linked: 
* Immovable 1 (1PP)
* Protection 5 (Impervious +1/r) (10PP)
* Shrinking 12 (Feat: Growth strike +1, Drawback: Full Power -1) (12 PP)

_AP Density (Cloud Form): 
* Flight 2 (4PP)
* Insubstantial 2 (10PP)
* Obscure 4 (All visual +2/r, Flaw: Range (touch) -1/r) (4PP)_

*Energy discipline:* 20 PP -3 Drawback (discipline exclusive): total 17PP

* Power up (Corrosion 5, Vampiric** +2/r, Distracting -2/r) (10PP) 
* Power ball (Blast 10, fades -1/r) Recharge: 'vampiric' corrosion (10PP) 

_**'Vampiric' seemed the closest extra to my intent: namely, disintegrating something (a successful corrosion attack) recharges the blast power to some extent (I figured 1r/attack, or perhaps 1r/toughness reduction, but I'm not sure)_

*Gravity discipline:* 23PP -3 Drawback (discipline exclusive): Total 20PP

* Hypergrav (Friction Control Increase 3) (9PP)
* Low-grav jump (Leaping 4) (4PP)
* Applied gravity (Super-Strength 5, duration Sustained -1/r) (5PP) 
* Null gravity (Super-Movement Slow fall) (2PP) 
* Directional gravity (Super-Movement Wall Crawling) (2PP)[/sblock]

ETA: It occurs to me, too, that since the drawback in question basically affects all powers, you might rule it a character drawback rather than a power drawback. In that case, I figure it's worth at least -4 (possibly -5) to his base PP (Very Common -3, Modest limitation -1 OR Major limitation (YMMV) -2)  I'm fine with any of it, and am mostly just not entirely clear on how to properly apply drawbacks.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2010)

We should also check with the GM and other PCs at this point. Advancing the age of the Richards kids makes a lot of Marvel heroes older as well.

And both Franklin and Val had exceptionally fast mental development, so it might not be as much an issue as wanting to play, say, Jubilee. Still, it would lock out certain plots that might otherwise be entertaining.


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> We should also check with the GM and other PCs at this point. Advancing the age of the Richards kids makes a lot of Marvel heroes older as well.
> 
> And both Franklin and Val had exceptionally fast mental development, so it might not be as much an issue as wanting to play, say, Jubilee. Still, it would lock out certain plots that might otherwise be entertaining.




I think, so long as no one's wanting to play Doom or the Fantastic Four themselves, you're probably safe with whatever ages you choose. Since the game already involves rewriting history, the only characters whose ages would be tied to yours would be your own parents; everyone else can simply have a different origin time as part of their backstory (or the FF / Doom could slide back in time for theirs, probably easier) to account for why 'your' Richards kids aren't the same relative ages as other contemporary Marvel characters.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 9, 2010)

Are we playing in the past, present or future? I've written Gambit background using some actual items of the actuality and I have assumed that the game would be either present or near future.

I thought interesting to put some Super-Villain source to all those disaster that have strike New Orleans.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2010)

jkason said:


> I think, so long as no one's wanting to play Doom or the Fantastic Four themselves, you're probably safe with whatever ages you choose. Since the game already involves rewriting history, the only characters whose ages would be tied to yours would be your own parents; everyone else can simply have a different origin time as part of their backstory (or the FF / Doom could slide back in time for theirs, probably easier) to account for why 'your' Richards kids aren't the same relative ages as other contemporary Marvel characters.




I totally agree with this reasoning. 



Velmont said:


> Are we playing in the past, present or future? I've written Gambit background using some actual items of the actuality and I have assumed that the game would be either present or near future.
> 
> I thought interesting to put some Super-Villain source to all those disaster that have strike New Orleans.




I play the Mandarin, blame me! I think that given that we get chosen, it'll give some interesing role playing elements.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 9, 2010)

[sblock=Age, Time-frame, etc.]Don't worry too much about the ages of your characters. I'd say 16 is the lower limit of age for this group.

The time period will be roughly present-day. Of course, that means very little, since most comics follow a floating timeline anyway.

For reference: The year is 2010: Tony Stark is in his late 30s, and has been adventuring for about 10 years. Peter Parker is in his mid-20s, and has also been adventuring for about 10 years.[/sblock]

[sblock=Nemeses]Nemeses is plural for nemesis. I just wanted to make sure everyone knows that I know how to spell.

Anyway, if you like, choose a nemesis for yourself - someone who really, really hates you. For instance, Avatar/Franklin Richards might choose another Herald of Galactus (or maybe the big G-Man himself!). I thought this might be a nice RP hook, but of course, it's completely optional.[/sblock]

Velmont: I like your character idea, and having the villains assault New Orleans was a nice touch. The game will begin around the present day.

jkason: According to my amateur eye, your stats are all fine. I'll edit you into the 'complete' section. Regarding your drawback, if you want to make it a character drawback, I'd say a -4 is fair. For mechanical questions, please ask the other players. I'm still trying to get a thorough grasp on the rules.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 9, 2010)

I  assume present overlaid with Marvel continuity based on mass common perceptions based tv, movies, etc unless the GM explicitly states something happened or not or unless its referenced in someone's BG.

That's why the only specifics I mentioned in my BG was Wolverine's version of X-Force, Weapon X/X Plus, Sentinels and Bastion (he created the original Prime Sentinels) since I seriously doubt anyone execept those who read comics would know about many events in X-men continually that occurred after M-Day or most events that wasn't echoed in any X-Men movie/cartoon/video game.

For your info, the "former child-actress" was Mary-Kate Olsen.   I'm figuring that since the only witness to that assault (Aemelita as a human) is considered dead, the event would have been reported as Tabloid/Paparazzi Journalist murdered by an unknown assailant during in restroom brawl.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll chose Iron man as my nemesis.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry, I have to bow out of this. To many games and I will DM a Pathfinder game for the Living World soon. Happy gaming to everyone!


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2010)

*Full character sheet*



DistractingFlare said:


> jkason: According to my amateur eye, your stats are all fine. I'll edit you into the 'complete' section. Regarding your drawback, if you want to make it a character drawback, I'd say a -4 is fair.




Cool. I think I have all I need to finish out the other stats, then, so...

[sblock=Basic Info]Concept: Alien-empowered adventurer
Occupation: Student (college)
Real Name: Kai Pak
Legal Status: Citizen of the US
Identity: Secret (known to parents)
Place of Birth: Richmond, Virginia
Marital Status: Single
Living Relatives: Cecila Pak (mother), Jacob Pak (father)
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 190 lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black
Age: 19[/sblock]

[SBLOCK=Stats]*POWER PAK (KAI PAK) [150pp]
PL 10 Hero*

*ABILITY SCORES* [16pp]
STR 10
DEX 16
CON 14
INT 10
WIS 10
CHA 16

*ATTACK, DEFENSE, and SAVES* [25pp]
ATTACK +5 (+9 when shrunk)
DEFENSE +5 (+9 when shrunk)
TOUGHNESS +5 (+10 when shrunk)
FORTITUDE +5
REFLEX +6
WILL +5

*SKILLS* [7pp]
ACROBATICS [5]: +8
BLUFF [5]: +8
ESCAPE ARTIST [5]: +8
MEDICINE [4]: +4
NOTICE [4]: +4
STEALTH [5]: +8 (+20 shrunk)

*FEATS* [17pp]
DEFENSIVE ROLL [3]
DISTRACT (BLUFF)
DODGE FOCUS [3]
FAST OVERRUN
IMPROVED OVERRUN
INSTANT UP
MOVE-BY ACTION
PRECISE SHOT [2]
QUICK CHANGE [1]
TAKEDOWN ATTACK [1]
UNCANNY DODGE (VISUAL) [1]


*EQUIPMENT* [1]

Commlink 
Flash Goggles
Gas Mask
GPS Receiver
Night Vision Goggles

fluff: Pak's equipment is integrated into the costume / harness his parents designed for him.


*POWERS* [89pp]

note: free action 1/round to change active discipline (see drawbacks)

*Acceleration discipline:* 

* Flying Charge (Strike 10, limited: must move first -1/r) 5PP 
* Spectrum Flight (Flight 6) 12PP  
--(linked: Light Control 3 +1/r Action (move), -1/r Range (touch)) 6PP 

*Density discipline:*

Density (hyper-dense) (24 PP) all linked: 
* Immovable 1  (1PP)
* Protection 5 (Impervious +1/r) (10PP)
* Shrinking 12 (Feat: Growth strike +1, Drawback: Full Power -1) (12 PP)

_Feat: Alternate Power: Density (Cloud Form) (1PP for powers up to 23 pp): 
* Flight 2 (4PP)
* Insubstantial 2 (10PP)
* Obscure 4 (All visual +2/r, Flaw: Range (touch) -1/r) (4PP)_

*Energy discipline:*

* Power up (Corrosion 5, Vampiric** +2/r, Distracting -2/r) (10PP) 
* Power ball (Blast 10, fades -1/r) Recharge: 'vampiric' corrosion (10PP) 

_**'Vampiric' seemed the closest extra to my intent: namely, disintegrating something (a successful corrosion attack) recharges the blast power at a rate of 1r/corrosion attack_

*Gravity discipline:*

* Hypergrav (Friction Control Increase 3) (9PP)
* Low-grav jump (Leaping 4) (4PP)
* Applied gravity (Super-Strength 5, duration Sustained -1/r) (5PP) 
* Null gravity (Super-Movement: Slow fall) (2PP) 
* Directional gravity (Super-Movement: Wall Crawling) (2PP)

DRAWBACKS: Limited power access [-4 PP]: Kai can only access one of the four Kymellian power disciplines (Accelleration, Density, Energy, or Gravity) at a time. Switching disciplines is a free action usable once per round. Very common, moderate limitation 

HERO POINTS: 1
COMPLICATIONS:

Family: Especially since they talked him into this hero gig, Pak is especially close with his family. Their approval is important to him. Additionally, since they know his secret, there's always the risk that they might let it slip in the wrong 'proud parent' context.

Alien Intervention: Whitemane obviously felt Kai was fit to transfer his powers to, but that doesn't mean that his home planet would approve. Kymellian power disciplines are something of a 'government secret,' and having a human running around using them may not sit right with the Powers That Be.

Nemesis: Kai rescued his parents and essentially ended the shadow cabal after their secrets, but what he didn't know was who was funding the organization: Norman Osborne aka The Green Goblin. Having recovered footage of a masked Kai using his newfound powers to save his parents, Osborne has sworn to make Power Pak pay for his interference.

ABILITIES 16 + SKILLS 7 + FEATS 17 + POWERS 89 + COMBAT 14 + SAVES 11 -4 DRAWBACK = 150[/SBLOCK]

[sblock=Background]Kai Pak always felt alienated, but when an _actual_ alien, a Kymellian calling himself Aelfyre Whitemane, showed up at his bedroom window one night and saved Kai from the shadow cabal trying to kidnap his entire family for his scientist parents' advanced research, things got really crazy. 

Aelfyre was mortally wounded protecting Kai, but gave him the ability to rescue his parents by transferring some measure of his otherworldly abilities over gravity, mass, acceleration, and energy to the teen. 

After freeing his family, Kai found he couldn't go back to living a normal life. That might have had something to do with his parents insisting he 'owed it to the world.' He never could say no to the folks, especially after they build him a snazzy suit outfitted with some high-tech bells and whistles to help him do the job.

And thus, *Power Pak* was born.[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 9, 2010)

Relique: Your guess is pretty much spot on. I haven't thought too seriously about which specific events have happened within _our_ continuity, but we can work it all out as we go along.

Voda Vosa: As I suspected.

WD: Farewell! See you in the other two games we're in together.

jkason: Power Pak is totally cool.


----------



## Insight (Sep 9, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Relique: Your guess is pretty much spot on. I haven't thought too seriously about which specific events have happened within _our_ continuity, but we can work it all out as we go along.
> 
> Voda Vosa: As I suspected.
> 
> ...




I'm kinda surprised there's been no comment on Franklin's background.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 10, 2010)

Ah, yes. I read that part while I was in class and couldn't post. Sorry!

[sblock=Insight]It's exceptionally good. I really loved the comic script format, and having Galactus as a background character gives me a ton of hooks.

In short: I dig it.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 10, 2010)

Though Delta Prime was a Weapon Test subject, I decided that Delta Prime's primary nemesis will have nothing to do with Weapon X Plus.  Instead, her nemesis is a "big" time player that is not relegated to the X-Verse, but instead has emnity for all life....

[sblock=Delta Prime's Nemesis]
*ULTRON*


Did I happen to mention he also has a thing for Androids and Cyborgs?​[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2010)

Insight said:


> I'm kinda surprised there's been no comment on Franklin's background.




Why? DF has not commented on anyone's background! He's the worst DM ever!  Just kidding DF! We love you  Hehehe.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 10, 2010)

*Gambit*

[SBLOCK=Background]Abandoned at birth due to his burning red eyes, the child who would one day become Remy LeBeau was kidnapped from his hospital ward by members of the New Orleans Thieves' Guild who referred to the child as "le diable blanc" - the white devil. They believed he was the child that had been prophesied to unite the warring Guilds. Soon after, Remy was placed in the care of a gang of street thieves who raised the child and taught him the ways of thievery.

Later, when he was around ten years old, Remy attempted to pick the pocket of Jean-Luc LeBeau, then-patriarch of the Thieves’ Guild. Jean-Luc took the boy in off the streets and adopted him into his own family. As part of a peace pact between the Thieves’ Guild and their rivals, the Assassin’s Guild, a marriage was arranged between Remy and Bella Donna Boudreaux, the granddaughter of the head of the Assassin's Guild. However, Bella Donna's brother Julien objected to the marriage and challenged Gambit to a duel. Remy won his duel and Julien had to recognize Remy's right to the mariage. Julien, enraged by his defeat, left New Orleans.

For the next years, Remy and Bella have been playing the diplomat, trying to maintain the non-aggression pact that have been establish between the two guild. But New Orleans have started to be a target of many Super-Villains. First, the hurricane Katrina, enhanced by the power of a weather control mutant have strike New Orleans seriously. Five years after, the city was starting to grow back when a battle on the oil platform Deepwater Horizon was blown off and create a large oil spill that devastate the sea around the city, striking it's economie. Not a year later, another villain created a tidal wave that strike the city, demolishing all that have been build during the last years, striking a deadly blow at the city.

During those hard years, the two guilds bond have suffered but have been kept by Remy and Bella effort. But Remy was not please by the treatment his home city has suffered and the lack of help it has received from the different "heroes" organization. It is then Remy have contacted by an organization...[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Nemesis]*Julien Boudraux:* Julien have been killed by Gambit in the normal Marvel world, so there is very few information about him. But Julien's sister, Bella Donna is a mutant, so it is easy to make him too a mutant, so feel free to make whatever power you wish or need for your plots. [/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Stat]PL 10 [150pp]
ABILITIES: [26pp]
Str 16 (+3) Dex 26 (+8) Con 16 (+3) Int 12 (+1) Wis 10 (+0) Cha 26 (+8)

SAVING THROWS: [4pp]
Toughness +10 (3 + 2 Feat + 5 Protection)
Fortitude +5 (3 + 2 Save)
Reflexes +10 (8 + 2 Save)
Will +12 (12 Mind Shield)

COMBAT: [30pp]
Base Attack +9 (melee +9, range +9, grapple +12)
Base Defense +6 (Defense 20, flatfooted 13)
Initiative +0

SKILLS: 40 ranks [10pp]
Acrobatics 6 (+14)
Bluff 8 (+16)
Gather Information 4 (+12)
Knowledge (Streetwise) 4 (+5)
Language 1 (English - French)
Notice 3 (+3)
Sleight of Hand 8 (+16)
Stealth 6 (+14)

FEATS: [4pp]
Dodge Focus [Rank 4]
Defensive Roll [Rank 2]

POWERS: [74pp]
*Charge*
..Corrosion [Rank 10 : 22PP]
....Power Feat: Trigger [Damage dealt after 5 round]
....Flaw: Limited [Object only]
....Linked: Strike [Rank 10]
......Power Feat: Trigger [On destruction of item]
......Extra: Area [Blast]
......Flaw: Limited - Rank by Weight 

AP: *Card Throw*
..Power: Blast [Rank 5 : 1 PP]
..Extra: Area [Shapeable]
..Extra: Autofire

Mind Shield [Rank 11]

Enhanced Ability [20PP]
..Deterity [Rank 10]
..Charisma [Rank 10]

Emotion Control [Rank 10 - 10 PP]
..Limited - Love

Device: Armor [Rank 1 - 4 PP]
..Protection [Rank 5]

Device: Telescopic Staff [Rank 2 - 6 PP]
..Strike [Rank 7]
..Shrink [Rank 4 - Limited: Staff only]
..Power Feat: Migthy

HERO POINTS: 1

Abilities 26 pp + Skills 10 pp + Feats 6 pp + Powers 74pp + Combat 30pp + Saves 4pp = 150 pp[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Power Deatil]I based Gambit power on the description I found here. 

For his charging power, I decided to use Corrosion:

When he charge the item, his structure weaken (Toughness is reduced). After a moment (thus, Trigger: 5 rounds), the item explode (Corrosion damage kick in and destroy the item). When the item explode, it create a blast. (Area Blast, center on the item, which I choose Strike) The blast is limited to the item weight (Flaw: Rank limited by weight), limiting the damage done by the blast.

For his card throwing, it is both from power and precision, thus Rank 5 Blast. He can quickly throw many card (Autofire) and can spread them through a small area (Extra: Area Shapeable)

The source above state he has supernatural agility (Enhanced Dex) and his charging power also ward him from telepathy (Mind Shield)

He can also charm people (High Charisma) and easily convince them (Emtion Control - Love only).

Also, we always see him with his flexible armor (Device: Armor) and usually fight with his telescopic staff (Device: Staff). The staff can be reduce in size to the size of a club, allowing him to more easily hide it within his trench coat.

Does all that sounds reasonnable?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2010)

Work in progress, posting so I can finish.

Mechanics are up (except skills)...suggestions/comments welcome.

[sblock=Sheet]Name: Valeria Richards / Von Doom
Gender: Female
Age: 16?
Size: Medium	
Height: 5' 5" 
Weight: 124lbs
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: Blue

Power Level: 10
Power Points: 150
Experience Points: 0
Hero Points: 1

ABILITIES 22
STR 10    (0 PP)
DEX 12    (2 PP)
CON 12    (2 PP)
INT 20    (10 PP)
WIS 14    (4 PP)
CHA 14    (4 PP)

SAVES 11
Tough +10 (+1 Con + 9 power)
Fort +5 (1 +4) 4pp
Ref +5 (1 +4) 4pp
Will +5 (2 +3) 3pp

COMBAT 20
INIT +1
BASE DEF +4 (8 PP)
DEF 20 (10 + 4 Base + 6 Power)
FLAT-FOOTED 12
BASE ATT +6 (12 PP)

SKILLS 40 SP (10 PP)


LANGUAGES (0 ranks) 
--English

MOVEMENT
SPEED 30/60/120

FEATS (5 PP)
Attractive 1
Inventor 1
Improved Initiative 1
Equipment (10pts) 2

POWERS (82)
Create Object (PF Subtle 2, Stationary, Extra: Movable) +10, 33pp
Blast (PF Accurate 2) +8, 18pp
Flight (PF Subtle 2) +4, 10pp
Shield +6, 6pp

Device (Hard to lose Armored Suit, 15pts) +3, 12pp
- Protection +9, 9pp
- Enhanced Strength +6, 6pp

Gadgets (Flaw: Action, Flaw: Limited - Workshop Only, Drawback: 1 min action, 5pts) +1, 3pp

DRAWBACKS

EQUIPMENT

COST
Abilities [22]
Combat [20]
Saves [11]
Skills [10]
Feats [5]
Powers [82]
Drawbacks [0]
Total [150]
Unspent [0]

NOTES


DESCRIPTION


HISTORY


[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 10, 2010)

Relique: Wonderful choice for Nemesis. I'm ashamed to say I didn't have any plot ideas using that character until you mentioned it. But now...we'll have to see.

Voda Vosa: Dare you challenge the GM!? I'll have Galactus show up and eat your character, young man.

Velmont: Love the background. I like your choice of nemesis. It gives me a lot to work with! I'll make sure Gambit is added to the Complete list.

Shayuri: Looks good so far!


----------



## Insight (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm not sure if Avatar/Franklin Richards has a nemesis.  If he does, it's not Galactus.  Probably Dr. Doom, if he's still around.  Not sure who else it would be.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2010)

That begs a question...

What is the current status of The Fantastic Four in this game world? What of Dr Doom? Hero? Villain? Dead?

I need to know so I can do my background.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 10, 2010)

Insight: No need for a particular nemesis.

Fantastic Four...let's see.

How about Victor Von Doom is a hero (sort of the 'Reed Richards' of the world), he's married to Sue, but she isn't a superhero or anything. Sue and Johnny never went to space or got powers. Ben Grimm's whereabouts are unknown. Reed Richards is the villain who engineered Von Doom's accident. He eventually fled into the future, and no one has heard from him in ten years.

That should give everyone plenty of room for their own backgrounds, right? 
Avatar can be the son of Sue and Reed (from their college days, perhaps?) while Val can be the daughter of Sue and Victor. How does that sound?


----------



## jkason (Sep 10, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Mechanics are up (except skills)...suggestions/comments welcome.




If you're planning on doing tinkering/disabling in the field, the Improvised Tools feat might be something to consider (no penalty if you don't have tools, and I believe it applies to all tool-based skills). I'd think it might actually be synchronous with the powers, since the fluff might be that Valeria's using her invisible force fields in a modified way to compensate for a lack of tools?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2010)

So really, there is no Fantastic Four. There's just Doom, filling Reed's shoes.

Eeeenteresting.

Okay, that's what I needed. Thanks!


----------



## Insight (Sep 10, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Insight: No need for a particular nemesis.
> 
> Fantastic Four...let's see.
> 
> ...




Does Reed Richards have powers?  If not, I guess Franklin is a regular ole mutant.  Not a problem, per se.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 10, 2010)

Insight said:


> Does Reed Richards have powers?  If not, I guess Franklin is a regular ole mutant.  Not a problem, per se.



Technically speaking... Franklin being a mutant is cannon  (though his eventual omega level classification.. that could come from his being exposed to cosmic rays from Galacticus).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2010)

jkason said:


> If you're planning on doing tinkering/disabling in the field, the Improvised Tools feat might be something to consider (no penalty if you don't have tools, and I believe it applies to all tool-based skills). I'd think it might actually be synchronous with the powers, since the fluff might be that Valeria's using her invisible force fields in a modified way to compensate for a lack of tools?




This!


----------



## Insight (Sep 10, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> Technically speaking... Franklin being a mutant is cannon  (though his eventual omega level classification.. that could come from his being exposed to cosmic rays from Galacticus).




That's true!  Forgot about that poster!


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 11, 2010)

Shay: No problem!

Insight: Reed doesn't have powers. He's a techno-genius (like his 616 counterpart), but he's a misunderstood madman here. And yep, 616 Franklin is a mutant.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2010)

Behold! DOOM!

Some fairly big changes here. I decided to make the Create Objects power Val's "primary" power, and I think it worked pretty well. Adding the 'Damaging' extra (which it becomes eligible for due to having the Move Object extra) lets her create small 'chunks' of force and hurl them at damaging speeds. Making the created objects selective reflects her control over the constructs, and allows her to shield herself or others while altering the shield so as not to interfere with outgoing attacks.

Her gadget pool was expanded slightly, and will generally consist of support equipment...communication, senses, and similar. With experience, this will grow.

I used her Equipment points to define a warehouse she's purchased and outfitted as a workshop. Though it has living space, it's not necessarily where she spends most of her time. 

Finally, in the background, I made a few assumptions that might need revising. For one, the order of events between Franklin's return and Reed's disappearance. For another, the length of time that has followed between Reed's vanishing and the present day. Let me know what needs changing and I'll make the necessary adjustments. Insight, be sure and let me know if any changes to the part involving Franklin are needed too.

[sblock=Sheet]Name: Valeria Von Doom
Gender: Female
Age: 16?
Size: Medium	
Height: 5' 5" 
Weight: 124lbs
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: Blue

Power Level: 10
Power Points: 150
Experience Points: 0
Hero Points: 1

ABILITIES 24
STR 10    (0 PP)
DEX 12    (2 PP)
CON 12    (2 PP)
INT 22    (12 PP)
WIS 14    (4 PP)
CHA 14    (4 PP)

SAVES 14
Tough +10 (+1 Con + 9 power)
Fort +6 (1 +5) 5pp
Ref +6 (1 +5) 5pp
Will +6 (2 +4) 4pp

COMBAT 20
INIT +5
BASE DEF +4 (8 PP)
DEF 14 (10 + 4 Base)
FLAT-FOOTED 12
BASE ATT +6 (12 PP)

SKILLS 40 SP (10 PP)
Computer +10 (6 + 4)
Craft Mechanical +11 (6 + 5)
Craft Electronics +11 (6 + 5)
Craft Chemical +11 (6 + 5)
Knowledge Technology +16 (6 + 10)
Knowledge Physical Sciences +11 (6 + 5)
Disable Device +11 (6 + 5)

LANGUAGES (1 ranks) 
- English
- Latverian

MOVEMENT
SPEED 30/60/120

FEATS (6 PP)
Attractive 1
Inventor 1
Improved Initiative 1
Improvised Tools 1
Equipment (15pts) 3

POWERS (75)
Create Object (PF Subtle 2, Stationary, Selective, Accurate 2, Extra: Movable, Extra: Damaging) +10, 46pp
Flight (PF Subtle 2) +4, 10pp

Device (Hard to lose Armored Suit, 15pts) +3, 12pp
- Protection +9, 9pp
- Enhanced Strength +6, 6pp

Gadgets (Flaw: Action, Flaw: Limited - Workshop Only, Drawback: 1 min action, 10pts) +2, 7pp

EQUIPMENT
Cellphone 1
PDA 1
Camera 1
Gas Mask/Rebreather 2

Headquarters (10)
- Medium, Toughness 10 (2)
- Concealed 1
- Defense System 1
- Computer 1
- Workshop 1
- Garage 1
- Living Space 1
- Security System 1
- Power System 1

COST
Abilities [24]
Combat [20]
Saves [14]
Skills [10]
Feats [7]
Powers [75]
Drawbacks [0]
Total [150]
Unspent [0][/sblock]

[sblock=DESCRIPTION]
With her blonde hair, blue eyes and luminous smile, it is clear that Valeria takes after her mother's good looks. Even so, she's much more self-conscious about her appearance than a lot of superheroes. Her loose tabard over thick armored extremities is functional, but not particularly alluring. Even so, it's clear that she's growing into her mother's magazine-cover curves as well, though she's got some years to go before she gets there.[/sblock]

[sblock=HISTORY]
Valeria is the second child born from the woman who had been called Susan Richards...though by the time Val was born, Sue's name had changed to Von Doom. She grew up in the relative luxury that was the birthright of the daughter of the Defender of Latveria, and one of the more revered minds on planet Earth; Victor Von Doom. She inherited her father's intelligence and love of engineering and invention. Victor encouraged this, and they grew very close with their common interests. 

Unfortunately, life wasn't all polo and family bonding at the Von Dooms. They had an enemy who was every bit Victor's intellectual equal, possibly even more so. A former romantic rival for Susan's affections, Reed Richards. When his growing paranoia and possessiveness drove Sue into Victor's arms, something in the brilliant, but deranged scientist snapped. Afraid for their daughter's safety, they kept Valeria on a very short leash. Victor was sure to teach her the basics of defending herself very early on, and didn't flinch from teaching her the more dangerous applications of the sciences. Sue's son from her previous marriage to Richards, Franklin, had vanished some time previously and she feared the worst for Valeria as well. 

Then, everything changed. The Earth was besieged by a giant alien being calling itself Galactus. Before the planet could muster a defense capable of repelling it, Galactus was turned back when its Herald turned on it and destroyed its planet-eating weapon! The Herald of Galactus turned out to be none other than Franklin Richards, who was stripped of his otherworldly powers as Galactus retreated, and returned to his home on Earth. Shortly afterwards Reed Richards, one of the most dangerous men in the world, vanished into one of his experiments and didn't come back.

It took perhaps another year before Valeria's petitions to go to the United States and visit her brother, or half-brother, were finally deemed safe enough to permit. At first she had one of her father's Doombots with her at all times. As time passed, she convinced Victor that she didn't need the chaparone. For months she visited frequently, quickly growing to love the big cities of America, which Latveria lacked. While there, she performed the same duties she would have in her homeland...helping to fight crime. Ordinary crime she handled herself. Bigger jobs would have her teaming up with Franklin. Either way, she found it much more interesting than Latveria, where Doombots handled just about everything with effortless ease. Seeking an excuse to reside in America permanantly, she applied, successfully, to several prestitious universities.

That, however, took a back seat when she was contacted about something called The Avenger 

Initiative...

[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 12, 2010)

Shay: Val Von Doom is super-duper cool. I'll add her to the complete submissions, and Insight can perhaps give you specific notes if he's so inclined.

I have a special surprise for everyone, which I'll announce when I'm done writing this essay...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 12, 2010)

Yay for (good, preferably favourable to me) surprises!


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 12, 2010)

Okay, it's time for the special surprise.

Instead of taking just four applicants, I'll take all six of you. Say hello to the new Avengers!

Delta Sentinel
Mandarin
Power Pak
Gambit
Avatar
Val Von Doom

Recruiting is closed. Welcome to the game!

I'll start an IC thread today or tomorrow while you work out last-minute details.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 12, 2010)

Wohoo thanks buddy, I'll be the most evil, er I mean nice and good avenger ever.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 12, 2010)

Now deploying appropriate emotional algorithm.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm not sure I 'get' the Mandarin. He's a villain who's forming a short-term alliance of convenience with heroes, that seems clear enough.

What I don't get is why he's being made into a full-fledged Avenger. They don't hand that out in boxes of Cracker Jacks.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm okay with the Mandarin becoming an Avenger. Consider this: there have been plenty of questionable members of the Avengers, like Hulk, Quicksilver, Scarlet Witch, and soon, Red Hulk himself. Plus, this will be the first generation of Avengers in this universe, and "The Boss" may have his reasons for inviting Mandarin anyway...


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Shay: Val Von Doom is super-duper cool. I'll add her to the complete submissions, and Insight can perhaps give you specific notes if he's so inclined.
> 
> I have a special surprise for everyone, which I'll announce when I'm done writing this essay...




I'm OK with Val's background as it concerns Franklin.  I intentionally left Franklin's post-herald stuff a blank so that Shayuri and I could come up with something.  Works for me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> I'm not sure I 'get' the Mandarin. He's a villain who's forming a short-term alliance of convenience with heroes, that seems clear enough.
> 
> What I don't get is why he's being made into a full-fledged Avenger. They don't hand that out in boxes of Cracker Jacks.




Perhaps he is more like an honour member?



DistractingFlare said:


> I'm okay with the Mandarin becoming an Avenger. Consider this: there have been plenty of questionable members of the Avengers, like Hulk, Quicksilver, Scarlet Witch, and soon, Red Hulk himself. Plus, this will be the first generation of Avengers in this universe, and "The Boss" may have his reasons for inviting Mandarin anyway...





Or this =)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 13, 2010)

Or the Mandarin could also be an anti-hero, which would explain his percieved villianous actions.


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2010)

Hooray! 

So how long has this Avengers group been together? Or are we starting with the first 'meeting'? 

Also wondered about other integrated background possiblities ala Valeria and Franklin. Pak's super-scientist parents seemed like they might be a good way for him to be connected at least tangentially to Doom (his parents worked under Doom on a project?) and / or Delta Sentinal (called in to consult on her reprogramming). None of it's necessary, just brainstorming mostly.

Excited to see where this goes.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 13, 2010)

As far as background go, it's up to you. Pak (or his parents) can certainly have worked under Doom (maybe even Doom oversaw Delta's reprogramming?). That could quite easily tie everyone except Mandarin together.

We'll begin at the first meeting, in which you'll meet The Boss and The Right Hand.

IC thread will begin tomorrow when I'm out of class.


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2010)

deleted


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 13, 2010)

That's a cool one! Of course, you could always use one with the FF logo and just ignore it 

EDIT: The IC and RG threads are up! You can find links to them in the top post of this thread. Please put your final character sheet and background in the RG, then post away!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2010)

Pic for the Mandarin:


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 13, 2010)

Delta sentinel's appearance is somewhat of a patchwork.

Design wise, she appears like a miniaturized female sentinel ala Alagam's version of Jocasta, but with her body's plating being loosely based on Rover Sentinel from "Here Come's Tomorrow."  However, her head/helmet style being more along the lines of a Prime Sentinel, albeit metallic looking.  

Her blast cannon is based on Omega Sentinel's meta-morphy weaponry.

[sblock=Influences]















[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 13, 2010)

*Gambit*:






Yeah, everyone know it and nothing original. But I always like that hero.


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> That's a cool one! Of course, you could always use one with the FF logo and just ignore it
> 
> EDIT: The IC and RG threads are up! You can find links to them in the top post of this thread. Please put your final character sheet and background in the RG, then post away!




Ack! Sorry, I missed that you edited the post and didn't realize you'd posted the IC thread. Going now...


----------



## Velmont (Sep 14, 2010)

I miss it too... catching up soon.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2010)

Insight, I have a question about Franklin's mechanics.

It looks like you designed his arrays as Dynamic...that is, with the "pool total" of the array freely assignable to any of the powers in the array...but it doesn't look like you accounted for the higher cost of a dynamic array.


----------



## Insight (Sep 16, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Insight, I have a question about Franklin's mechanics.
> 
> It looks like you designed his arrays as Dynamic...that is, with the "pool total" of the array freely assignable to any of the powers in the array...but it doesn't look like you accounted for the higher cost of a dynamic array.




I thought Arrays were dynamic by default.  Otherwise, they're pretty useless.  I'll have to go back and check the rules.

EDIT: Apparently, I missed that in the rules.  I'll modify the character sheet to match.  I think it will only change a point or two.

BTW, where's Valeria's character sheet?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2010)

No, being dynamic increases their cost. But they're far from useless, even non-dynamic. You just have to build them to suit their limits.

In general, arrays should consist of powers that have Instant durations, because only one power effect can be in effect at a time, unless it's an ongoing consequence of an instant effect (ex: damage, paralysis, being ensnared, etc).

For example, I could have designed Val's force powers as an array. It would have looked like this:

Create Object, 2pp/rank, +10, 20pp
- AP: Blast +10
- AP: Telekinesis +10

The problem here is that if she's using Create Object, and is maintaining the object, she can'tattack with ablast, or move anything with TK. Because of that limit, each AP costs only 1 point.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 17, 2010)

DistractingFlair,

I have a question.  What are your thoughts one the "Noticable" drawback on Protection?  I ask because I was thinking of having Delta's armor being somewhat fluid.. that is she has an armored mode (Sentinel) and a Covert mode where her armor reconfigures to give her a human appearance (basically placing Morph 1 point per rank alternate power on Protection)


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds fine to me, Relique. The minutiae are just there to help us have maximum fun. Do whatever you think is best!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 18, 2010)

I was thinking about it, and my conclusion was that even after doing the "noticable" drawback the "morph AP" would be unnecessary.  Instead I'm giving her an "Enhanced Quickchange" feat would work since, mechanically speaking, Delta's outfit/body's outer shell changes but not enough to trick anyone into believing she was someone else..

Here is what I have in mind:

"Covert mode" appearance would give Delta's cybernetic body a look similar to Gally from Battle Angel Alita (ironicly, I just remembered the series' translated title).  Fluff wise beyond changing the look of her chassis plating, the nanites also can create "temporary" synthetic fibers to cover her body

"Sentinel Mode" makes her armor plating look bulkier/sentinel like. IE a female "Sentinel Squad" suit of armor but with that one Prime Sentinel crown-less helmet.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds great to me!


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 23, 2010)

So I just picked up this month's issue of Fantastic Four. (I've been reading Hickman's SHIELD series, and heard great things about his current FF run).

Oh my god, it's good.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 23, 2010)

I tend to read the X-men side of the Marvel U... sadly their quality continues to slide to hell.  If it wasn't because of the fact that I liked how Hope Summers was written in Cable, I probably would have dropped the main title after Second Comming Ended.

I'm sort of wishing that I picked up some of the non-X books when Heroic Age started..


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 23, 2010)

Relique: These are indeed difficult times to be an X-fan. I grew up on X-Men, too. Actually, the first comic I ever read was the X-Men vs. Avengers mini-series where they the Winter Guard over Magneto. Good times.

The books i'm loving lately are Thunderbolts and Daredevil. While I've been a huge Daredevil fan for most of my 20 years, Thunderbolts is a recent obsession of mine. Jeff Parker picked up the writing 3 or 4 issues ago, and each one has been a home run as far as quality goes.

In case anyone cares, here's my pull list from the past few weeks and a quick rating on each, for a gauge of my tastes.

Fantastic Four #583
Thor #615
Secret Avengers #5
Avengers #5
Hulk #25
Thunderbolts #147-148
Super-Soldier #3
Daredevil #510
Batman & Robin #14
Ultimate Avengers 3 #2
Immortal Weapons TPB
Sinister Spider-Man (Dark Avengers) TPB

Sometimes I don't even realize what a Marvel fanboy I appear to be...
(But I've got every issue of Batman & Robin so far! Doesn't that count for something?)

edit: for some reason, I just typed up this whole long post. I cannot even begin to understand why someone would care for my opinion, either.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 23, 2010)

Maybe it might help give us an idea of what madness to expect.

BTW, what's with Beast being on the current Secret Avengers?  Given that they wrote him as having a hissy fit and leaving the X-men when he discovered about X-Force, you think he wouldn't stand for being on a black-ops avenger team.   If only Henry got stuck in San Fran and ended up as Bastion's personal ape-lion-skin rug during Second Coming instead of Nightcrawler


----------



## Insight (Sep 23, 2010)

I haven't collected comics seriously since the late 80s.  So that's where the majority of my Marvel references are.  The only comics I've read recently are the Dark Horse Conan ones.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 23, 2010)

Relique: I'm not sure why Beast quit the X-Men, but so far the Secret Avengers have only tackled a Cosmic Level threat, so maybe it has to do with the scope of it? Plus, he was recruited personally by Steve Rogers, whom I would imagine he holds a great deal
of respect for.

Insight: I like Dark Horse, but I'm ashamed to say Ove never read Conan. I have an issue of Krull the Conqueror from the '60's it seems like aConan rip-off.

And don't fret, anyone. I've read comics from
every decade - I'm sure you'll see quite a wide array of references and influences in the game.


----------



## Insight (Sep 23, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Insight: I like Dark Horse, but I'm ashamed to say Ove never read Conan. I have an issue of Krull the Conqueror from the '60's it seems like aConan rip-off.




Well, don't be too ashamed.  Conan (and all "Sword & Sorcery" comics) are a completely different genre from supers and have a completely different feel.  They aren't for everyone.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 23, 2010)

It's cause Cyclops is acting like 80s Magneto and had Wolverine, (Arch)angel, Telporter, Domino, and X-23 act as the X-Men's secret wetwork's squad.  All the while he and Emma were hiding that and other secrets from everyone (and most likely mind wiped to keep X-Force and their other illicit activities a secret).


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 23, 2010)

Distracting, you should know Kull can't be a rip off of Conan cause he was created by Conan's creator BEFORE Conan.   But, for added irony, many of the Conan comics are written using plots from Kull and many Kull comics use plots from Conan.

HOWEVER, He-Man is a rip off of both.


----------



## Insight (Sep 23, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> Distracting, you should know Kull can't be a rip off of Conan cause he was created by Conan's creator BEFORE Conan.   But, for added irony, many of the Conan comics are written using plots from Kull and many Kull comics use plots from Conan.
> 
> HOWEVER, He-Man is a rip off of both.




TRUE

Kull the Conqueror and Conan the Barbarian were both written by Robert E. Howard and even published around the same time and set in the same world, albeit at different ages.  Kull was born when Atlantis was around and during Conan's lifetime, Atlantis had long since sank beneath the waves.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty cool!

IC updated!


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 29, 2010)

Medium-size update coming today. A shocking surprise is in store!

ExCELSIOR!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 30, 2010)

Magneto!!!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2010)

Any guesses as to what was stolen?

I'm wondering if it was his mind-shield helmet. That, plus Vanadium, could make a pretty nice suit of armor that protects both body and mind.

Any other ideas what he might be holding onto that would make a tempting target?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2010)

He said it was something that an old friend gave him. I wonder if it's not something from Xavier. Or from Juggernaut?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2010)

Hmm! Juggernaut had a mind-shield helmet too.

And the magic ruby, of course.

But you wouldn't need vanadium if you had (and wanted to use) the Ruby...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2010)

Perhaps the Vanadium is for an army of super robots. Ultron might want that.


----------



## jkason (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, he said his friend found the artifact dangerous, so I wouldn't think it was something generally benign like either mind-protecting helmet. I suppose if you assume the Crimson Gem of Cytorrak is addictive, it might be a dangerous artifact. But actually, thinking of supers with addictive artifacts, Spidey's alien costume comes to mind. It's something clearly advantageous to have, but (hello, Venom) clearly also a danger to use. 

I think the only other super-accessory I can think of off the top of my head that someone might want but whose super found dangerous would be Black Knight's sword (didn't that threaten to possess him, too)?


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll be updating tomorrow, everyone. I've been a busy bee.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 2, 2010)

The artifact is revealed. Relique guessed right, sort of!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 2, 2010)

LOL.  To think, my original example was going to be the intinity gauntlet. lol.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 7, 2010)

Velmont said:


> "You assume that those legend were all truth. Maybe the Norse Pantheon was only supers. Assuming anyone owning the hammer can take advantage of it, we need to find how they could enter that place...
> 
> Would the X-Men could have done it. After all, I think they are establish not so far and I think they have someone who can move through wall and floor." suggest Gambit.



This brings up a good question:  Is it like the post Morrison (New X-Men) run where it was public knowledge that the X-Men operates out of Xavier Institute?


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 8, 2010)

Great question. Professor X is a public figure, but is viewed as a radical activist. The public doesn't know that he's affiliated with the X-Men, but within the 'super' community, it's common knowledge.

Other note: In this continuity, Thor never became a super-hero. No one knows even for sure that he exists. Just wanted to illuminate that point.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, Valeria was actually being kind of snarky when she said that. It wasn't something she really thought happened.

It's sort of like, if you bring an empty plate to a waiter and say, "This plate used to have spaghetti on it, and now it's all gone!" The waiter might then say, "Maybe the Flying Spaghetti Monster took it then."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 9, 2010)

Spam reported. LoL.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 9, 2010)

"Spam, eggs, sausage, and Spam. That's not got much spam in it."


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats to Shayuri for figuring out my (admittedly not too hard) riddle!

Shay received a secret prize for being the first one to send in the answer. It's not a mechanical benefit, so don't worry - you aren't missing out.

I'll let you know the next time I do one, and we'll do it again!

(Second place to Velmont for responding about an hour after Shay)

[sblock=Spoiler: The answer]ODIN SON. Simple Morse.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 20, 2010)

Note: I haven't posted recently because Franklin hasn't had much to do of late in this game.  I hope this will change soon.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 20, 2010)

I hope today's update piques your interest, sir.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 20, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> (Second place to Velmont for responding about an hour after Shay)




That's just because I saw the problem after Shay. I took me 5 minutes to solve it, but I must tell the idea came from jkason post complaining he was not string at cryptographie, and that make me think it should be a hard thing and I thought suddenly to the Morse code.


----------



## Insight (Oct 21, 2010)

DF, if you don't mind, I'd like to do a rebuild on Avatar before we get going on this next combat.  I've been delving further into M&M 2E recently, and, looking over the character, there are a number of problems/potential issues with the way he's built right now.

I'm going to post the rebuild here, in sblock, and let me know if this is OK to replace what's in the RG thread.

[sblock=Avatar Rebuild]
*AVATAR (FRANKLIN RICHARDS) [150pp]
PL 10 Hero*

*ABILITY SCORES* [17pp]
STR 8
DEX 13
CON 10
INT 18
WIS 18
CHA 10

*ATTACK, DEFENSE, and SAVES* [30pp]
ATTACK +5, +8 Ranged, +10 TK Blast
DEFENSE +6/+8 (+2 from Dodge Focus)
TOUGHNESS +0/+10 (+0 Con, +10 Force Field)
FORTITUDE +5 (+0 Con, +5)
REFLEX +5 (+1 Dex, +4)
WILL +5/+15 (+4 Will, +1, +10 Mind Shield)

*SKILLS* [11pp]
COMPUTERS [8]: +9
CONCENTRATION [8]: +12
KNOWLEDGE (Technology) [8]: +9
NOTICE [12]: +16
PILOT [8]: +9

*FEATS* [7pp]
ATTACK FOCUS (Ranged) [3]
ATTACK SPECIALIZATION (TK Blast)
DODGE FOCUS [2]
PRECISE SHOT

*POWERS* [85pp]
ESP (Visual) 4 [8pp]

FLIGHT 2 [4pp]

MIND SHIELD 10 (Extras: Protection (Force Field) [+1]) 20pp

TELEKINESIS ARRAY [22pp]
- 20-point array, 2 APs
Base Power - Telekinesis: Move Object 10 [20pp]
Alternate Power - TK Blast: Damage 10 (Extras: Range - Ranged [+1]) [20pp]
Alternate Power - Super-Flight: Boost (Flight) 20 [20pp]

TELEPATHY ARRAY [31pp]
- 30-point array, 1 AP
Base Power - Telepathy: Mind Reading 10 (Extras: Area Burst (General) 50ft [+1], Sensory Link [+1]) [30pp]
Alternate Power - Mind Blast: Damage 10 (Extras: Alternate Save (Will) [+1], Ranged - Perception [+2]; Flaws: Limited - Intelligent Beings [-1]) [30pp]
[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 21, 2010)

Your redo is fine by me, Insight.

Velmont: Don't worry, my friend. There will be plenty more puzzles to solve!

I'll wait until Mandarin and Power Pak figure out their formation thing, then we can get going on the brawl!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with PP on the obscure thingy


----------



## Insight (Oct 21, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Your redo is fine by me, Insight.




OK, thanks.  I'll post the replacement shortly.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2010)

lol...and on Val's next turn, I was going to have her turn around and shield Max individually. I'd have had her turn before, but I figured narrating her acting before her turn would be cheating. 

Ah well. Next time I'll remember.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank god Delta had enough sense to delay her action.  So she still gets to act before the next turn


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2010)

I just realized that Avatar has no way to communicate telepathically, which is a little strange considering he can read people's minds.  I'm not sure how often this will even come up, so, rather than editing the character _again_, my plan is to _power stunt_ the Communicate (mental) effect when Avatar needs to do it.  

Once we gain some pp, I'll add it as an Alternate Power of the Telepathy array or maybe get rid of the Sensory Link extra on Mind Reading and add Communicate (mental) instead (if that's OK).


----------

